# Fink vs packages mac ?



## terraces (24 Mai 2006)

Hello,

Je viens de me prendre un iBook pour portable principal et j'ai envie de voir un peu ce que peu donner osX avant de passer (ou peut etre pas) sous Ubuntu. 

Est-ce que de façon générale il vaut mieux préférer des packages mac ou installer les modules dont j'ai besoin via fink ? Par exemple, pour apache, est-ce qu'un MAMP ou autre PHP packagé sera plus efficace en terme de performance que si j'installe moi-meme mes packages avec Fink ?

Est-ce qu'avec des packages, j'aurai tout de meme autant de faciliter à modifier mes fichiers de conf et tout, ou est-ce que je risque pas d'etre un peu perdu ? (sans ligne de commande je suis démuni  )

Thanx


----------



## FjRond (24 Mai 2006)

Mac OS X est un Unix, basé sur Mach et FreeBSD. On y trouve tout ce qu'un Unix peut comporter.
Ceci étant dit, on peut avoir avec Fink (que j'utilise abondamment) ou DarwinPort des versions plus récentes de certains paquets par rapport à celles installées par MacOS X. Par exemple, pour php, la version installée est :

```
% php --version                                        
PHP 4.4.1 (cli) (built: Mar  5 2006 10:30:50)
Copyright (c) 1997-2004 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v1.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2004 Zend Technologies
```
Personnellement, je trouve que Mac OS X a tous les avantages d'un Unix, plus ceux d'un bel OS propriétaire. J'ai installé une Debian sur une partition de mon DD, mais je m'en sers très peu.
Mais tout le monde n'a pas le même sentiment.


----------



## ntx (24 Mai 2006)

terraces a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me prendre un iBook pour portable principal et j'ai envie de voir un peu ce que peu donner osX avant de passer (ou peut etre pas) sous Ubuntu.


Pourquoi faire ? 


> Est-ce que de façon générale il vaut mieux préférer des packages mac ou installer les modules dont j'ai besoin via fink ? Par exemple, pour apache, est-ce qu'un MAMP ou autre PHP packagé sera plus efficace en terme de performance que si j'installe moi-meme mes packages avec Fink ?


Si tu maitrises UNIX, tu peux faire ce que tu veux. Pour Apache, il est déjà installé dans Mac OSX.


> Est-ce qu'avec des packages, j'aurai tout de meme autant de faciliter à modifier mes fichiers de conf et tout, ou est-ce que je risque pas d'etre un peu perdu ? (sans ligne de commande je suis démuni  )


Oui, Mac OSX = UNIX, tout comme Linux


----------



## terraces (24 Mai 2006)

Pour quoi faire ? Pour avoir un système libre tout simplement. 

Je vais essayer d'installer quelques packages avec pour voir ce que ça donne.

Par contre, est-ce qu'il gère les dépendances ? (ex si j'installe php/apache via fink, il va me virer les anciens ou j'aurai 2 apache sur ma machine ?)
Et est-ce que mes applis installés avec Fink sont MAJ de la même façon que les applis natives (dans MAJ de programmes), ou il faut un apt-get upgrade ?

merci


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2006)

Non, les projets Fink et DarwinPorts ne gèrent pas les paquetages de Mac OS X. D'ailleurs, un des défauts de Mac OS X est l'absence de gestion pertinente de ces paquetages, soit dit en passant (quand on est habitué à RPM ou APT-GET, cela paraît très limité).
Donc tu peux avoir un Apache Mac OS X plus un par Fink ("/sw") plus un par DarwinPorts ("/opt") plus un compilé dans son coin et installé dans "/usr/local" 

Et, à part ça : Linux n'est pas UNIX ... 
Et je plussoie FjRond.


----------



## ntx (24 Mai 2006)

terraces a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me prendre un iBook pour portable principal et j'ai envie de voir un peu ce que peu donner osX avant de passer (ou peut etre pas) sous Ubuntu.
> 
> Pour quoi faire ? Pour avoir un système libre tout simplement.


 Tu achètes un Mac pour y installer Linux et ne pas utiliser Mac OSX ? :afraid:


----------



## ntx (24 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et, à part ça : Linux n'est pas UNIX ...


Est un UNIX ?


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2006)

N'est pas ...

Car pour être UNIX, il y a un aspect légal (UNIX est une marque déposée, me semble-t-il) et aussi, sans doute, un aspect architectural.
GNU/Linux est plutôt un _UNIX-like_, comme on dit. Tandis que FreeBSD est un UNIX dans sa branche BSD. Et Solaris, dans la branche SVR4 (_System V Release 4_).
Je suis sûr que d'autres vont me contredire ... mais c'est _grosso modo_ ainsi.

Et c'est vraiment pour pinailler, j'en conviens


----------



## FjRond (25 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> N'est pas ...
> 
> Car pour être UNIX, il y a un aspect légal (UNIX est une marque déposée, me semble-t-il) et aussi, sans doute, un aspect architectural.
> GNU/Linux est plutôt un _UNIX-like_, comme on dit. Tandis que FreeBSD est un UNIX dans sa branche BSD. Et Solaris, dans la branche SVR4 (_System V Release 4_).
> ...


Là-dessus, il y a toute une littérature sur le web (et dans la presse); et de ceux qui disent que Linux est un Unix, et de ceux qui disent l'inverse... Tout dépend sans doute du point de vue où on se place (jurique...). Pour l'utilisateur, ce type de débat est sans grand intérêt. Il suffit de savoir que Linux est apparenté à Unix (cousin germain, issu de germain, de troisième ou quatrième génération), et que s'il va sur un site consacré à Unix, il va trouver plein d'enseignements pour son usage personnel. Comme je vais sur des sites orientés Linux pour apprendre des choses sur Mac OS X.
Mais bon, moi je dis ça, c'est rapport à causer...


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2006)

Tout à fait, j'aime bien causer ... 

Le plan juridique n'est pas inintéressant, d'ailleurs : après tout, les crétins (et je suis poli) de SCO ont bien tenté d'arnaquer tout le monde en utilisant comme angle d'attaque : Linux est un UNIX "pirate" car il utilise des codes UNIX détenus par SCO.
Or, la réponse est bel et bien : non, Linux n'utilise _rien_ de UNIX ... (ni BSD, ni SVR4).

Bien entendu, c'est du pinaillage : son seul intérêt est de permettre de pointer les ressemblances et différences, donc d'apprendre des choses.


----------



## FjRond (26 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, j'aime bien causer ...
> 
> Le plan juridique n'est pas inintéressant, d'ailleurs : après tout, les crétins (et je suis poli) de SCO ont bien tenté d'arnaquer tout le monde en utilisant comme angle d'attaque : Linux est un UNIX "pirate" car il utilise des codes UNIX détenus par SCO.
> Or, la réponse est bel et bien : non, Linux n'utilise _rien_ de UNIX ... (ni BSD, ni SVR4).
> ...


Mais après tout, cette causerie est intéressante.
Hormis le point de vue juridique, qu'est-ce qui distingue _au point de vue technique_ Unix et Linux ?
Je pose cette question, parce que je me souviens d'une discussion sur un forum usenet au sujet de la traduction des manpages sur Mac. Or, cette traduction concernait les commandes Linux, et l'une d'elles (je ne sais plus laquelle) était différente entre Linux et l'Unix de Mac OS X. Il me semble qu'il était question de normes.
Désolé de ne pas être plus précis.


----------



## terraces (20 Juin 2006)

Hopla, je fais remonter le sujet

J'ai donc essayé Fink et DarwinPorts, et en fait, les 2 sont tout de même assez "light" au niveau des softs proposés par rapport à ce que propose debian/ubuntu. 

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen d'installer - et de gérer - des .deb sur mac ? Par exemple, de donner à Fink ou autre gestionnaire de package des adresses de dépots de packages Ubuntu/Debian pour PPC (ou Intel), qu'il installe (avec dépendances et tout) ensuite lui-meme ?

Ou la seule solution est-elle de passer sous mactel avec parallels pour avoir un linux en // justement. (virtualpc, ca a pas l'air tip top à ce que j'en lis nan ?)


----------

